# Atlantis: the Second Age--Wrath of the Iron Spyder



## iron-spyder (Apr 27, 2007)

This is the thread for the Atlantis: the Second Age game, Wrath of the Iron Spyder, please post your characters and ask any questions here.


----------



## mhd (Apr 27, 2007)

Where does the adventuring start? The last part of the backstory propably depends on this...

I'd be interested in playing a Khitaian Outcast Sorcerer, i.e. the younger version of the archetypical pulp Asian demon summoner. We're using the standard rules as given in the second age book? Any house rules/mods?


----------



## Ceroill (Apr 27, 2007)

*Proposed character- Druas Nomad*

Ilinari
Race: Druas
Gender: Female
Height: 5' 3"
Weight: 100 lbs
Age: 210
Calling: Nomad
Intelligence +3
Perception +3
Will +2
Charisma +0
Strength +1
Constitution +0
Dexterity +3
Speed +1
Hit Points 20
CR +0
MR +3
TR +1
Renown +0

Talents
Darkvision
Immune to Influence Spells
Sending
Acute Vision
Danger Sense
Fleet of Foot
Linguistics
Weather Sense
Well Traveled

Skills
Cook +4
Deduce Motive +4
Defensive Martial Arts +4
Evade +4
Heal +4
Herb Lore +4
Literacy +7
Lore: Region-Atlantis +7
Lore: Region- Europa +9
Lore: History +6
Lore: Local- Tartessos +5
Lore: Local- Atlantis +5
Navigate +4
Offensive Martial Arts +1
Seamanship +4
Survival: Forest +1
Swim: +2

Languages
Atlantean +8
Sidhe +14
Tharshi +6

Equipment/Weapons
Knife, Orichalcum 4S
Backpack
Bedroll
Coin Purse
Map Case
Tinder Box
Walking Stick
Waterskin, Small
Notebook
Sharpening Stone
Ink, Sepia, 1 Oz
Inkwell, Crystal
Pen/Brushes
1 Week's Rations
Spyglass

Money: 23G, 8S, 5C

Background: Like most of her kind, Ilinari is a wanderer. She has spend most of her time in Europa and Tharshesh, but has managed to make her way to Atlantis a few times over the last couple of centuries. She has traveled by foot and by ship, has been taught how to defend herself without weapons. However she does have a very nice knife, one made of Orichalcum by a master smith.


----------



## SilverElf4 (Apr 27, 2007)

Right on!  Just wanted to let you know I made it over from the Yahoo Group.  I'm also curious about where we are starting at as it will inform my backstory.  Any time line on when you want entries by?


----------



## iron-spyder (Apr 27, 2007)

mhd said:
			
		

> Where does the adventuring start? The last part of the backstory propably depends on this...
> 
> I'd be interested in playing a Khitaian Outcast Sorcerer, i.e. the younger version of the archetypical pulp Asian demon summoner. We're using the standard rules as given in the second age book? Any house rules/mods?





  I am thinking of beginning the game in either Europa or Lemuria, so your character would fit in nicely. 

  Standard rules apply with the exception of the revised weapons and armor from the Yahoogroup page and the inclusion of the gnome from the Omni core books (which is modded a little).


----------



## Ceroill (Apr 27, 2007)

I could always edit a couple of the Lores (region and local) to reflect someplace in Lemuria instead of Atlantis. Or she could be exploring, having come from Atlantis or Europa, and be mapping her way around.


----------



## mhd (Apr 27, 2007)

How do we do the dice rolling? We need it straight away for the attributes (unless we're using some kind of point buy system), and later on. Sheer trust? An online dice server? DM does all the rolling?

Edit: The optional character creation rules in the Yahoogroups file archive sound pretty neat and would probably balance things out -- and if the GM doesn't roll everything, it will speed things up, too. 

While picking skills and talents, I found that some talent trees are missing, at least in my printing. Does anyone have the actual talents for the "Dark Lore" tree? If there's no such beast, can we assume that this contains both Dark Arts and Pact?


----------



## Ceroill (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh...dice...right, D'OH! I forgot to roll dice! I just used the base numbers in the racial and calling sections! Ok...I feel like a dope now....


----------



## iron-spyder (Apr 28, 2007)

SilverElf4 said:
			
		

> Right on!  Just wanted to let you know I made it over from the Yahoo Group.  I'm also curious about where we are starting at as it will inform my backstory.  Any time line on when you want entries by?




  Europa sounds like an excellent place to start, any backgrounds can be adjusted or you might be new to the land. 

  Within a week's time will work as far as getting in your characters.


----------



## iron-spyder (Apr 28, 2007)

mhd said:
			
		

> How do we do the dice rolling? We need it straight away for the attributes (unless we're using some kind of point buy system), and later on. Sheer trust? An online dice server? DM does all the rolling?
> 
> Edit: The optional character creation rules in the Yahoogroups file archive sound pretty neat and would probably balance things out -- and if the GM doesn't roll everything, it will speed things up, too.
> 
> While picking skills and talents, I found that some talent trees are missing, at least in my printing. Does anyone have the actual talents for the "Dark Lore" tree? If there's no such beast, can we assume that this contains both Dark Arts and Pact?





   The Yahoogroup's optional character creation rules sound like they will work well too, let me know if you are using them or not. 

    To begin with we can go with trust on the dice rolls, I think we can all play fair and I hope that we are all ok with this system, if not, we can use an online dice roller.

    I don't have my books close at the moment, I will look into the dark lores in both the revised Atlantis book and the Omni core.

    And yes, Ceroill, you might want to figure in your dice rolls on your character.


----------



## SilverElf4 (Apr 28, 2007)

FWIW, I shut down my last PbP Atlantis game after I caught the third of five players cheating on their dice rolls.  :\ 

I like the point buy from the optional system, but I'm not a fan of the way Tyson has changed some of the racial information.   Is is alright to do the point buy and go standard from there out?

I'm thinking perhaps an Aesir or a Khemite at this point.


----------



## iron-spyder (Apr 28, 2007)

Dark Lore: requires +2 Will, +1 Int and proper Modes to cast spells

  We can use an online diceroller if that makes people feel better, that will put everyone on an even keel. 

   I will look closer at Tyson's racial information to see if we can use both systems for a fair game. It might be that I can integrate the two to reflect variations within races.


----------



## SilverElf4 (Apr 28, 2007)

mhd said:
			
		

> While picking skills and talents, I found that some talent trees are missing, at least in my printing. Does anyone have the actual talents for the "Dark Lore" tree? If there's no such beast, can we assume that this contains both Dark Arts and Pact?




Dark Lore is one of the Options under the Arcane Training Tree (p. 246, top left corner)


----------



## iron-spyder (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you for pointing to the page number there and clarifying.


----------



## mhd (Apr 28, 2007)

Dark _Arts_ requires +2 Will etc, I'm talking about the Dark Lore talent tree, mentioned in the introductory table but missing on the following pages (as well as the one for rune magic and possibly other stuff). My second printing book doesn't have a talent tree that contains "Pact", for example. 

And yeah, on second reading the point buy character creation rules seem to change the system a bit too much. The only thing that's really useful is the attribute buying system. For the sake of simplicity, let's repeat the relevant part:

In a normal campaign, you've got 40 points to buy your attributes, with the following costs:

-5 / +40 
-4 / +25
-3 / +15
-2 / +10
-1 / +5
0 / 0
+1 / 5
+2 / 10
+3 / 15
+4 / 25
+5 / 40

I'll probably use it, if most of the people playing do so, too.

Apart from that, should we start as a group or will we get together in the first stage of the game? It's probably faster if we start together, although it would probably better if everyone who's participating has some quick character concepts, so that we don't create utterly conflicting characters. If I'm battling side-by-side with the Defenders Of All That's Good And Righteous, I'll tone done the necromancy parts a bit


----------



## SilverElf4 (Apr 28, 2007)

mhd said:
			
		

> Dark _Arts_ requires +2 Will etc, I'm talking about the Dark Lore talent tree, mentioned in the introductory table but missing on the following pages (as well as the one for rune magic and possibly other stuff). My second printing book doesn't have a talent tree that contains "Pact", for example.




Yes, if you look down the table you will find that each of the Orders shown under Arcane Training on 246 listed seperately (Arcane Training, Dark Lore, Elemental Lore, Rune Master) has been combined into Arcane Training.  I'm guessing this is some sort of errata.

The connection between the Dark Arts Order and Pact is never mechanically spelled out.  Presumably it will have to be something that you and the GM hammer out individually.


----------



## iron-spyder (Apr 28, 2007)

Please bear in mind that you don't need to be from the Europan continent for this game at all. Your background can be as diverse as you want, I will get you to the area and you won't be on the continent forever.

    Mhd, email me offlist from the Yahoogroup so we can work out the pact, if you would.


----------



## adaen (May 1, 2007)

I am interested in partaking. I will have a look at the character creation options later tonight. Can you provide any information as to what sort of game you'd like to run? That would be very good to know when creating characters. For an online game (since it takes so much longer than in-person), I find that it is usually best to have a narrow, unified, and explicit vision of what the game is to be about. Are we explorers? Dungeon Crawlers? Members of the Tartessian Underworld? Merchants or members of a Caravan (or ship complement)? Border garrison on the Old Forest? Diplomats from (or to) Atlantis/Hesperia? Hunters in Hyboria?

I'm sure you have an idea (or several). I realize that it can be fun to let us all just pick characters and then build the adventure around that, but we can really make your job easier by picking characters that cater to the type of game you have in mind. Anyway, just my two cp's. I'd like to play either way.

Cheers,

~Adaen of Bridgewater, www.highadventuregames.com


----------



## mhd (May 1, 2007)

*Sheng Xuan, Khitan Outcast*

So, this is my character. This might still be subject to some change, e.g. I might sacrifice some points so that I have a common language with other players. I haven't selected my spells, either.


Name: Sheng Xuan
Concept/Calling: Khitan Outcast Sorcerer

Born as a third son to a rich noble house, Sheng spent his youth idling around.
His laziness prompted his father to summon a local priest with an oracular talent.
He consulted his mystic yarrow stalks and pronounced "Lord Xuan, the gods have
spoken: Within contemplation, your son will find his power".

The following week the protesting Sheng was sent to a distant monastery, cursed to
spend the next few years (at least!) in ascetic devotion. He wasn't quite happy about
that. At least the monastery had some interesting books about the local people and
their tales. In one, he found the seed that let to his power -- and his exile. He managed
to contact a Fox Spirit and pretended successfully to be fully on his way to holiness. 
Hungry for the immortality this promised to the spirit, he bound his power to Sheng.
After he noticed his betrayal, his wrath was supreme. Shengs fellow monks had nothing
to counter it, and the monastery burnt down in demonic flames.

The horrified Sheng fled his country, unwilling to confront his family or the authorities.
Yet his bond to the supernatural creature knows know boundaries...

Description:
Sheng is about 5'4" and very slender. He has the typical features of his Jambu origin
and his hair is still short, having not had much time to grow since his days in the
monastery. He has a somewhat haunted and paranoid expression which he hides
beneath the folds of an old cloak most of the time.

Int: +4 
Per: +2
Wil: +4
Cha: 0
Str: -1
Dex: +1
Con: 0

Spd: +0
CR: +0
MR: +5


Skills:
- Concentration		+1
- Deception			+2
- Deduce Motive		+2
- Diplomacy			+1
- Evade				+2
- Etiquette			+2
- Literacy				+3
- Lore (Arcane Arts)	+2
- Lore (Demonology)	+2
- Lore (Folklore)		+3
- Lore (local)			+6
- Lore (region)		+2
- Speak Language (Khitan) +10

- Mode (attack)		+1
- Mode (summoning)	+3 (+7 / pact)
- Mode (manipulate)	+1

Dark Lore
- Dark Arts Order
- Pact

Path of the Mystic
- Danger Sense
- Mysticism Order

Open
- Attribute Boost (Int)

Equipment:
- simple robe
- leather boots
- traveler's satchel
- writing equipment
- donkey (called "Heavenly Lotus Princess" by Sheng, no one knows why...)
- small wooden crate with magical equipment
- silver dagger


Edit: Regarding adaen's post, I'd like to note that I'd have no problem at all playing something different, if it's a better fit for the adventure. It doesn't take that much time to create something with the OMNI system...


----------



## iron-spyder (May 1, 2007)

Adaen:
       Good points. I would prefer that the players pick any character that they like and we go from there. I am hoping to have the group begin as explorer/adventurers and go from there, so a few varied backgrounds will come in handy. I see a few instances of dungeoncrawling, but nothing extreme. 

       The beauty of throwing a group together with a lot of differences is having the party work out those differences between themselves and deal with the rest of the world as well.


----------



## adaen (May 1, 2007)

iron-spyder said:
			
		

> Adaen:
> Good points. I would prefer that the players pick any character that they like and we go from there...





Fair enough. I may put together a couple characters that I find interesting and see how they fit with the group as it materializes. So far I see a Black Magic Eastern Sorcerer (with a pretty interesting background, I must add...I'm looking forward to seeing him in play) and a Druas Wanderer/Martial Artist (who still needs the die-roll updates). An interesting group so far. I think a native Europan or Atlantean might be in order...Let's see what I come up with.

~Adaen of Bridgewater, www.highadventuregames.com


----------



## SilverElf4 (May 2, 2007)

If we are going to do two eastern sorcerers, I can modify my character to be of Khitani origen as well and create an interesting scenario revolving around all our characters being fish out of water in the strange Europan environment...


----------



## iron-spyder (May 2, 2007)

So far we have one eastern sorcerer and one druas nomad. Feel free to create the character you want to.


----------



## adaen (May 3, 2007)

*Aerethus the Tartessian Enforcer-thingie Rough Draft*

I would appreciate any thoughts on this as I'm not sure if some of my skill selections (particularly combat ones) are redundant/stacking/unneeded. I'm still tweaking things and will write up the backstory that's been rattling around in my head as I constructed this.


*Aerethus the Tartessian (Tartessian-Atlantean mix), Tharsi Enforcer/Thug/Guardsman*

INT	-2
PER	-3
WIL	-4
CHA	+5

STR	+5
CON	+2
DEX	+5
SPD	-2

CR	+5
MR	-3
REN	+0
HP	20+2 = 22

SR + Att		(costs on right)
1 + 5 = 6 	Brawling 4
1 + 5 = 6	Climb 2
1 +5 = 6 	Command 2
1 + 5 = 6 	Diplomacy 2
1+5 = 6 	Disable Mechanism 2
1+5 =6		Evade 2
5+ 5 = 10 	Intimidate 2+4
1+5 = 6 	Investigate 2
1 + 5 = 6	Parry 2 
1 +5 = 6 	Stealth 2
4 + 5 = 9 	Weapon 4+6
34 points

Agile & Quick: Amazing Dodge (5), Extraordinary Dodge (3), Defensive Fighting (3), Defensive Roll (3)
14 points
Combat Training


----------



## SilverElf4 (May 4, 2007)

Two things:

One, I'm working on a male Mountain Elf with a fairly hybrid skill/talent set.

Two, As I was doing that, its worth reminding everyone that if you are using the optional point buys, there is one *significant* change from the normal rules.

In the optional point buy stuff, Speed is included as one of the random/buyable stats, however, this is not the case in normal Atlantis.

What say you, GM?  Buyable or secondary?  Also GM, can I emailed you regarding my character...I have a question or two.


----------



## iron-spyder (May 4, 2007)

Everything is looking good so far, I will need to go over the math and check for redundancies in our thug. Also will need to know whether people are going the points buy or the by the book character creation route.


  SilverElf4, please feel free to email me about your character, my email address is in a post on the Yahoogroup for the Atlantis game.


----------



## mhd (May 4, 2007)

I used point-buy, but just for the attributes, I ignored the rest of document and proceeded as written in the rules...


----------



## SilverElf4 (May 5, 2007)

Okay, ignore the email, I changed my mind and worked it out another way.

Concept:  Male High Elf Warrior Mage

Name: Amras Elensar

Background:  Amras has the look and bearing of someone militarily trained, which makes his traveling alone seem odd.  When questioned, he freely admits he is from Ys, which would seem to rule out that he's on the run, or under cover.  Like most High Elves, his general attitude seems to be that of someone who would rather not be disturbed, but for those who make it past the steely exterior to engage him in conversation find a ready smile and quick eyes.

INT	+3	(56 CP)
PER	+0
WIL	+1
CHA	+0

STR	+2
DEX	+2
CON	+0

SPD	+0
CR	+3
MR	+2
HP	25	(3)
REN	0

Talents: (19)
	High Elf 
		+2 Balance, Diplomacy roll bonus
		Night Vision
	Arcane Training
		High Sorcery Order (+3 Manipulate)
		Magical Aptitude (Manipulate)
	Combat Training
		Quick Draw
		Weapon Focus (Small Blades)
		Natural Tactician

Skills:	(32)
	Balance			             bonus	+2
	Def. Martial Arts	             +3
	Diplomacy		             bonus	+2
	Enchant		             +2	int	+5
	Literacy		             +6	int          +9
	Lore 	(Ys)		+6	int	+9
		(Europe)	             +2		+5
		(Arcane Arts)	+2		+5
		(Tactics)	             +3		+6
	Mode	(Manipulate)	+3	bonus	+6
		(Manifest)	+2		+2
	Speak 	(Sidhe)		+10
		(Atlantean)	+4
	Weapon (S. Blades)	+5
	Weapon (Thrown)	             +2

Spells:
*Mage Gear* (Manifest, pack of general supplies (food, water, rope, whetstone, etc) in a pack, -3 modifier, 15 minute duration)
*Summon Armor*  (Manifest, creates armor, +0 modifier)
*Bandolier of Blades * (Manifest, creates bandolier of throwing daggers, +0 modifier)
*Empowered Weapon*  (Manipulate, +DR to a weapon, +0 modifier)
*Hidden Warrior *  (Manipulate, skill bonus to stealth, -4 modifier, 5 minute duration)
*Vril Healing *  (Manipuate, restores HP, +0 modifier)
*Glamour of Ys*  (Manipulate, changes appearance, including clothing, to that of a commonplace human peasent, -10 modifier, significat manipulation)
*Sticky Vril * (Manipulate, penalty to SPD, -6 modifier, line of sight, up to 2 subjects)

Equipment: (2)
Steel Gladius
Bronze Throwing Knife
Heavy Leather Curiass
Leather Helmet
Two complete outfits (including boots, cloaks, and gloves)
A traveler's satchel holding a bedroll, tinderbox, a large waterskin, 2 blocks of tallow, 2 torches, travel rations (3 wks), a spell book (leather-bound), hemp rope (20 ft.), a sharpening stone and a cloth sack. 
A belt with a pouch
8 GC


----------



## iron-spyder (May 5, 2007)

Looking good, everyone. Hopefully just a few tweaks (like Ceroill's dice rolls added in) and spells and we will be ready to roll!

    If any of the spellcasters have the old edition Arcanum books with spells, feel free to convert any spells that haven't already been converted. If you need ideas for spells, I can provide the names of spells from your Order with the general effects that can be worked out.


----------



## Ceroill (May 6, 2007)

*Just edited my character, corrected version is listed*

Ok, just rolled the die to finish up attributes and skills. Got a question though, regarding the Druas...in the main rulebook it mentions they all have 'certain innate psychic abilities', but then says nothing else about it. While the Beastiary says they all have 'Sending', once a day 7 word message, no range limit. This fits with the old books, but do I include it with my character?


----------



## iron-spyder (May 6, 2007)

Yes, please include Sending in your character. I will look over the books to see if there is anything else for the Druas. Thank you for editing your character.


----------



## Ceroill (May 6, 2007)

Done and thanks.


----------



## iron-spyder (May 7, 2007)

We still need spells and backgrounds and I still need to look at Adaen's skills (the character looks to be quite the combat machine and very good at not being hit) and check out the Druas abilities and then we are off!


----------



## SilverElf4 (May 7, 2007)

Spells and Equipment edited in...I'm done unless you want/need a more elaborate backstory.


----------



## adaen (May 8, 2007)

*Aerethus Redux*

*Aerethus the Tartessian, Tharsi Guardsman/Thug*

INT	-2
PER	-3
WIL	-4
CHA	+5

STR	+5
CON	+2
DEX	+5
SPD	-2

CR	+5
MR	-3
REN	+0
HP	20+2 = 22

Skills:
Skill + Att = Total				(costs on right)

6 - 2 = 4		Lore Local – Tartessos
2 - 2 = 0		Lore Regional – Tharsheesh
10 – 2 = 8		Speak Language – Tharsi

1 - 2	= -1		Speak Language – Atlantean
1 - 2	= -1		Speak Language – Khem
1 + 5 = 6		Weapon – Blades, small

1 + 5 = 6 		Brawling 		(4)
1 + 5 = 6		Climb 			(2)
1 + 5 = 6 		Command 		(2)
1 + 5 = 6 		Diplomacy 		(2)
1 + 5(10) = 6(11)	Evade			(2)
1 + 5 = 6 		Intimidate 		(2)
1+ 5 = 6 		Investigate 		(2)
1+ 5 = 6 		Seduction 		(2)
1 + 5 = 6 		Stealth 		(2)
4 + 5 = 9 		Weapon-Greatsword	(4+6)
(Sub-total 30 points)

Talents: Agile & Quick - Amazing Dodge (5), Extraordinary Dodge (3), Defensive Fighting (3), Defensive Roll (3), Highly Mobile (3), Opportunist (3)
(Sub-total 20 points)
Backstory: Aerethus grew up in the rough neighborhoods of Tartessos. There he learned it is best to be always on ones’ toes and that much can be accomplished with kind words, a smile and a wink, plus the odd coin or two. Always a strong and nimble lad, he also learned the value of physical prowess and violence (or the threat of the same) when diplomacy failed. The son of a Tharsi prostitute, he is well familiar with the workings of inner-city brothels. His father’s parentage could best be described as “indeterminate”. 

At the age of 11, Aerethus’ mother was savagely beaten to death by the owner of the brother in which she was working.  Aerethus, in an act of retribution, stabbed and killed this brothel-owner. The city guard was sent to investigate the killing. The guard-seargent who was dispatched, a man by the name of Hlepus, took pity on the youth, and took him in. 

From that point on, Aerethus was raised by the city guard. He honed his skills and learned the finer points of combat, investigation, and diplomacy. As an adult, Aerethus has worked at times as a bodyguard, enforcer, and city guardsman. He has a commanding presence, standing over 6’ tall, and is well liked by most who meet him. As a guardsman, he is respected by other guardsman, and by citizens with whom he has dealings. 

Equipment: Greatsword (60), Light Leather Cuirass (16), Leather Helmet (15), Boots (0.5), Hooded Cloak (0.5), Gloves (0.1), Tunic/Britches x2 (2), Travelers Satchel (1), Bedroll (0.1), Belt/Pouch (0.2), wineskin (0.1), Tinderbox ( ), Torches x2 (0.02), Sack ( 0.01), sharpening stone (?)

 (Note: Evade vs. Parry. Do I need either of these skills? Do they help me when I use Extraordinary Dodge?) Also, do we get a free rank in each of our preferred skills or do we have to allot points to those skills?


----------



## iron-spyder (May 12, 2007)

Everything looks good, I will look into the Dodge/Evade, but otherwise I think we are ready to roll. I will begin a thread tomorrow and send the link to the Yahoogroup.


edit: Tomorrow meaning the 13th of May as I found out I am taking care of Mother's Day presents and feasting a day earlier than expected.


----------



## adaen (May 17, 2007)

*Update?*

How is everyone doing? I'm greatly looking forward to the game. Do we have any ground rules or best practices that we might talk about while we are still gearing up? How much info should go into posts? This will play quite a bit differently than face-to-face. It may behoove us to figure some of this out up front.

Best,
~Adaen


----------



## adaen (May 22, 2007)

*Anyone?*

Come on....anyone, anyone? Beuller?

~AoB


----------



## mhd (May 22, 2007)

Well, I'm still ready to start. And regarding ground rules, I'd say we'll figure that out as we go. Whether we should create posts of Shakespearean length or engage in some Mamet back-and-forth dialogue will depend largely on the adventure. 

So let's just start


----------



## adaen (May 23, 2007)

*Start time?*

OK by me....


----------



## mhd (May 28, 2007)

Is this still alive?


----------



## adaen (May 29, 2007)

I'm hoping... If not, let's discuss.


----------



## adaen (Jun 4, 2007)

*Start time?*

Happy Monday All,

Has anyone had contact with the GM? I'm thinking that real life may have canceled our game (or at least delayed it).

~Adaen


----------



## adaen (Jun 14, 2007)

*Anyone.....Anyone?*

Beuller?


----------



## mhd (Jun 17, 2007)

I think this is dead... Hmm, maybe someone wants to pick up the GM-ing, if enough people are still interested in playing? If no one has the time, I could do it myself, 'though it would probably be better if someone with a little more Atlantis experience would carry that particular torch...


----------



## adaen (Jun 26, 2007)

*No time to GM, but would still love to play*

MHD,

If you're willing to give it a run, I'm sure we'd all roll with the punches....

~AoB


----------



## mhd (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone else still reading this? Who still wants to play if I decide to GM?


----------



## adaen (Jul 24, 2007)

*I'll play*

Sorry for the delay in responding, I did not see your post until just today.


----------

